# Receivership? Administration? Examinership? What do they really mean...?



## zerosumgame (4 Jul 2009)

These terms have been used to describe the affairs of companies over the past couple of months....I am aware that they are all used when a company is in difficulty. However....I am not au fait with the mechanics of each one. What exactly happens when a company is placed in receivership/administration....what does an examiner do? Who determines which option is chosen?


----------



## papervalue (5 Jul 2009)

zerosumgame said:


> These terms have been used to describe the affairs of companies over the past couple of months....I am aware that they are all used when a company is in difficulty. However....I am not au fait with the mechanics of each one. What exactly happens when a company is placed in receivership/administration....what does an examiner do? Who determines which option is chosen?


 
If you do a search on the forums, this has been answered before in the last few months.

I think administration is more uk based.

Links to Receiverhip and examinership

[broken link removed]

[broken link removed]


----------

